

This is what happened when I drove my Mercedes to pick up food stamps - mooreds
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/07/08/this-is-what-happened-when-i-drove-my-mercedes-to-pick-up-food-stamps/

======
toddrew
When you don't have money for food, but a paid off Mercedes sitting in the
garage, I think it's about time to sell the Mercedes.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
What makes you think a used Merc is worth anything?

------
JakeKalstad
Someone needs to dig up the video of ODB going to the welfare office in a
limousine with his 7 kids, absolutely hilarious.

------
nickthemagicman
Poor people, taxes, Libertarianism, Socialism, Entitlement, Income
distribution, Friedman, Obama, Freedom.

~~~
tadfisher
"Poverty is a circumstance, not a value judgment."

